# Do you love bacon?



## TouchDown (Aug 1, 2009)

Bacon rocks:

6 Reasons Bacon is better than true love

Lots of good reading at the bottom of the page.

I took the quiz, "how long would you survive after kicking a bear in the balls"...

36 seconds.

I could also take on 32 baboons in a fight if only armed with a giant dildo.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 1, 2009)

Bacon is good.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 1, 2009)

44 seconds with a bear. Also, I'm concerned about your questioning nature. Why wouldn't we love bacon? It comes from something that used to breathe. It produces a wonderful by-product that can be used to make doughnuts (bacon grease, and lots of it). And it is striped, just like Old Glory. Damn right I love my bacon. Now where's my beer and .44? I feel the need to shoot something... maybe a bear with sore junk... :Banane36:

edit: 40 baboons.


----------



## Fluvial (Aug 1, 2009)

Bacon is okay, but there are some foods I like a lot better.

Like fried shrimp. :cheeburga:


----------



## maryannette (Aug 2, 2009)

I like fried shrimp, too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

I am not a big fan of bacon.

There is a restaraunt up near Saginaw called Tony's located right off I-75. They serve a BLT loaded with 2-lbs of bacon. :true:

JR


----------



## cement (Aug 2, 2009)

fried shrimp wrapped in bacon!


----------



## Dleg (Aug 2, 2009)

37 seconds with the bear, and 48 baboons.


----------



## Casey (Aug 2, 2009)

57 seconds with the bear... Probably could have been longer if I wasn't so scared of mountain goats with large boners...

40 baboons... although, I think I can up that figure to 58 baboons if I was using a vibrator with large D batteries (fully charged of course), but I guess I have to make do with what's at hand, which is apparently a large dildo.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Aug 2, 2009)

From ThinkGeek.com


----------



## Fluvial (Aug 2, 2009)

Ew. That's just wrong.


----------



## cement (Aug 2, 2009)

my brother sent me bacon flavored breath mints and a wallet that looks like raw bacon for Christmas last year, so I clicked on the link to return the flavor. here is what I found: makin bacon


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

This thread makes me shutter ... almost as much as those pics VTE sent to me of .... well, I am not going to say!

JR


----------



## KEG (Aug 2, 2009)

Sent to me by a friend at work. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 2, 2009)

bacon bacon bacon bacon ... BACON!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 3, 2009)

Bacon is the best.

I would last 51 seconds with the bear and could take 44 baboons in a fight.


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Bacon makes everything better!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 3, 2009)

KEG said:


> Sent to me by a friend at work. Haven't tried it yet.


Here are seemingly countless variations of that goodness (scattershot throughout thread). :woot:

http://impalassforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=213475


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 3, 2009)

Bacon rules!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/archives/2008..._bacon_i_1.html

Candied bacon ice cream...BLECCH!


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2009)

37 seconds with the bear

49 baboons

Please don't let this be the day IT is checking my internet usage


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 3, 2009)

csb said:


> 37 seconds with the bear49 baboons
> 
> Please don't let this be the day IT is checking my internet usage



I saw the word "dildo" in the address and closed it pretty quick.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 3, 2009)

In honor of this thread, I am using bacon vision.... Linky

edit: and yes I love bacon


----------



## StructuralPoke (Aug 3, 2009)

attached


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 3, 2009)

My keyboard.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 3, 2009)

In all seriousness.

Best bacon ever made = thick cut applewood smoked bacon.

And, I had to laugh at my neighbor who attempted to "grill" his bacon on his gas grill a few weeks ago. The whole culdesac was thick with smoke and he almost burnt his back porch down. I guess there was a little grease when he tried to cook like a whole 2 lbs of bacon on his grill. PS - don't try this at home, there was nothing left when he finally got it off the grill.

Nummy.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 3, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 3, 2009)

Smithfield makes awesome bacon!


----------



## frazil (Aug 3, 2009)

why isn't this a poll?


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 3, 2009)

^^Because everyone loves bacon!! It was obviously a rhetorical question  .


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> In all seriousness.
> Best bacon ever made = thick cut applewood smoked bacon.
> 
> And, I had to laugh at my neighbor who attempted to "grill" his bacon on his gas grill a few weeks ago. The whole culdesac was thick with smoke and he almost burnt his back porch down. I guess there was a little grease when he tried to cook like a whole 2 lbs of bacon on his grill. PS - don't try this at home, there was nothing left when he finally got it off the grill.
> ...


I just heard a story like this in June from a guy who tried to tell it like the bacon just cooked a little fast and got out of control. He had to get rid of all of his apartment furniture, because it smelled like smoke. I had never heard of anyone grilling bacon and now I've heard two stories where it's ended poorly.

Now oven cooking it...that's another crispy delicious story.


----------



## jharris (Aug 3, 2009)

csb said:


> I just heard a story like this in June from a guy who tried to tell it like the bacon just cooked a little fast and got out of control. He had to get rid of all of his apartment furniture, because it smelled like smoke. I had never heard of anyone grilling bacon and now I've heard two stories where it's ended poorly.
> Now oven cooking it...that's another crispy delicious story.


You probably could grill bacon successfully if you dont have it directly over the flame. I'm thinking place one of those aluminum pans with holes in it inside of another aluminum pan for the drippings to fall into, place inside a hot grill and close the lid.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 3, 2009)

jharris said:


> You probably could grill bacon successfully if you dont have it directly over the flame. I'm thinking place one of those aluminum pans with holes in it inside of another aluminum pan for the drippings to fall into, place inside a hot grill and close the lid.


Indirect grilling method. With drip pan. Grill away, baby!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2009)

gotta be extra krispy/crunchy to get rid of most of the fat or else i wont eat the stuff...even as a kid.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 3, 2009)

csb said:


> Now oven cooking it...that's another crispy delicious story.



I never fry bacon any more. I use the Alton Brown method. I place the slices of bacon on a cooling rack that fits inside of a baking pan. The baking pan catches the grease. I don't pre-heat the oven. Set the oven for 375 (any higher and the grease starts smoking) and it's done in about 15 or 20 minutes. Takes a little longer but it doesn't curl up, it doesn't burn, and it doesn't make a mess. Adjusting cooking time will make it more or less lean without burning it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2009)

just microwave it...its easier and faster.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 3, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> just microwave it...its easier and faster.



yuck, how do you keep it out of the grease?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> yuck, how do you keep it out of the grease?


my parents had special angled trays with drip collection at the base or we just used paper towels on the plate which worked just as well.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 3, 2009)

As a general rule I don't like the microwave for cooking, especially meat. It's hard to control the heat evenly and the margin of error is very small.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> As a general rule I don't like the microwave for cooking, especially meat. It's hard to control the heat evenly and the margin of error is very small.


for most meat yes. but there is no margin of error when the desired result is crunchy bacon, there is no such thing as over cooked.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 3, 2009)

See I like my bacon on the chewy, greasy side. I figure in for a penny, in for a pound at that point.

I don't like using the microwave for meat either, other than defrosting it. I find it ends up tougher than boot leather.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 3, 2009)

^^ That and microwaves have hot spots so one side of the bacon could get crunchy while one side will be a slab of fat.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 3, 2009)

^ I use a stack of about 4 paper towels on the bottom and one more on top to extract the grease during microwave cooking. This will work for even the thickest bacon.

my favorite is mohogany smoked


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> ^ I use a stack of about 4 paper towels on the bottom and one more on top to extract the grease during microwave cooking. This will work for even the thickest bacon.


that sounds about right. the hubby doesn't eat bacon so I usually only have it at my folks house or at restaurants. Else a package of bacon would last me yr or more.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 3, 2009)

I go on bacon binges... I may be due for another one soon...

The one problem with the paper towel method is that sometimes small pieces of the towel will bond to the bacon... but they are small, and bacon flavored, so who cares?


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like BLT's for dinner!!


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 3, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Looks like BLT's for dinner!!


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 3, 2009)

In honor of bacon, I went home tonight and skillet fried up some eggs to make an egg and bacon sandwich. LOT'S of Mayo and it was sooo good.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 3, 2009)

F' you all.

I can't have bacon anymore. Bacon is like the Darth Vader of cholesterol sources.


----------



## frazil (Aug 4, 2009)

^what about...(dare I say it?!)...turkey bacon?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 4, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> gotta be extra krispy/crunchy to get rid of most of the fat or else i wont eat the stuff...even as a kid.


I hate crispy bacon. Chewy, salty grease is the whole point.



snickerd3 said:


> for most meat yes. but there is no margin of error when the desired result is crunchy bacon, there is no such thing as over cooked.


Yes, yes there is.



VTEnviro said:


> See I like my bacon on the chewy, greasy side. I figure in for a penny, in for a pound at that point.


Amen, brother! :thumbs:



Dleg said:


> F' you all.
> I can't have bacon anymore. Bacon is like the Darth Vader of cholesterol sources.


C'mon, Dleg, just one bite won't hurt. All the other kids are doing it. Ya chicken?

Seriously, dude...Lipitor.


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 4, 2009)

I will have to try the indirect grilling method.... I usually do mine on a side burner in a pan, but I like the indirect grilling method...

Normally for tailgating, I pre-bake the bacon about 3/4's of the way and then wrap it all in foil pouch and let it finish up on the grill...

Bacon makes everything better.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 4, 2009)

frazil said:


> ^what about...(dare I say it?!)...turkey bacon?


Blasphemy!!!!


----------



## Supe (Aug 4, 2009)

I like it, though I don't love it. I'm a beef man.

I don't think turkey bacon is all that bad. Sometimes it's nice to have BLT's without having a heart attack just looking at it.

Though they did have CANDIED BACON on TV. You coat your bacon in heavy maple syrup and bake it. Hardens with a sugary coat on the outside. I could almost feel my blood struggling to make its way through its arteries just from watching it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 4, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> I will have to try the indirect grilling method.... I usually do mine on a side burner in a pan, but I like the indirect grilling method...
> Normally for tailgating, I pre-bake the bacon about 3/4's of the way and then wrap it all in foil pouch and let it finish up on the grill...
> 
> Bacon makes everything better.


I haven't tried it yet, but the theory sounds good. I ran it by the missus, and I could see the drool glistening out the side of her mouth. I think I know what I will be doing for breakfast at some point this coming weekend!


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2009)

We used to microwave bacon all the time. It's so easy to crisp bacon that way and we totally had the special microwave tray as well. Mmm....bacon.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 4, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but the theory sounds good. I ran it by the missus, and I could see the drool glistening out the side of her mouth. I think I know what I will be doing for breakfast at some point this coming weekend!


and what are the plans for after breakfast? :eyebrows:


----------



## BluSkyy (Aug 4, 2009)

Deep Fried Bacon.

It sounds crazy, but it works.

And it was the best bacon I have ever eaten.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 4, 2009)

isn't all bacon deep fried? It is essentially fried in its own fat.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 5, 2009)

Man, I had bacon last night. Scrambled eggs, too! Yummy!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 5, 2009)

Breakfast for dinner totally dominates.


----------



## Supe (Aug 5, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> isn't all bacon deep fried? It is essentially fried in its own fat.



A place northeast of Houston is regarded as the original deep fried bacon place. They actually coat the bacon in a buttermilk-based coating like you would regular fried chicken, and deep fry it from there.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 5, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Breakfast for dinner totally dominates.


Concur.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 5, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Breakfast for dinner totally dominates.


When I was a kid my mom would always let us pick what we wanted for dinner on out birthday's and I always picked breakfast foods.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 5, 2009)

I always make omlettes for dinner on Sunday nights.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 5, 2009)

We as a family, love to have breakfast for dinner... Our favorite is Bisquick pancakes, bacon, scrambled eggs, and OJ. The kids get sooo excited about "home-made" (ie. not frozen) pancakes and we make enough that they will then eat the leftovers for breakfast for the next few days afterward. Yum.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 6, 2009)

Someone had to do it. It might as well be me.

and yes....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoa! It's a bac-ini!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 7, 2009)

In honor of this thread, I had bacon with lunch this morning...and will likely tomorrow morning. I'm traveling for work, which is pretty much the only time I eat a substantial breakfast. Plus, I'm drunk at 11:25 MST (1:25 am home time) on the company's dime...so I can't complain.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 7, 2009)

Those girls up above there may indeed love bacon, but I doubt they eat very much of it.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 7, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Those girls up above there may indeed love bacon, but I doubt they eat very much of it.


Agreed, but don't they wear it well.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 7, 2009)

Bacon


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 11, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


>



Grilled medium well....mmmmmm


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 15, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm.

Bacon flavored jelly beans.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 15, 2009)

Bacon is dead.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 15, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Bacon is dead.



How did you get crowned spam king?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 15, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> How did you get crowned spam king?


Won the first 10k.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 15, 2009)

Actually I think I should be the spam king then since I won the second 10k.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 15, 2009)

wilheld, I'm at home at 11 on a Saturday night watching the kids while my wife is at a bachelorette party. What's your excuse?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 15, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> wilheld, I'm at home at 11 on a Saturday night watching the kids while my wife is at a bachelorette party. What's your excuse?


I'm a loser.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 29, 2009)

I CANNOT believe I missed this!!!

Baconfest in KC


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2009)

In an unrelated story, triple the number of heart attacks were reported in the KC area this weekend, according to the local hospital. Police are investigating, but have no leads so far.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 31, 2009)

I do not like bacon. It is bad for the heart. (Look who is talking)

I am guessing that Yes means NO


----------



## maryannette (Aug 31, 2009)

I like bacon in my salad.

And, I thought NO meant NO.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2009)

DK I think its best if you steer clear of the bacon thread for a bit. No need to take chances.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 31, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> DK I think its best if you steer clear of the bacon thread for a bit. No need to take chances.


Yeah DK, it's better that you just stay with a steaming bowl of whatever that is that VT is serving up.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 31, 2009)

...yikes!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Yeah DK, it's better that you just stay with a steaming bowl of whatever that is that VT is serving up.


That's scotch ramen though! uke: :bash:


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 31, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> DK I think its best if you steer clear of the bacon thread for a bit. No need to take chances.


Funny you say that. What I eat is not the root of my problem. But you are right...not taking any chances.



MA_PE said:


> Yeah DK, it's better that you just stay with a steaming bowl of whatever that is that VT is serving up.


No thanks. I'd rather take my chances with bacon



VTEnviro said:


> That's scotch ramen though! uke: :bash:


I would expect that from the Fudge Master, not from the Ban Hammer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2009)

^ Wouldn't Fudgey make something more like splotch ramen?


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 31, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Wouldn't Fudgey make something more like splotch ramen?


:wacko: I do not want to know the answer. I will take your word on this one.


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 1, 2009)

Back on topic:







NOT Scotch Ramen... Bacon and Wild Turkey!!1!!!!!1!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 1, 2009)

Urrrrrrggghhhh....I don't feel so hot.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 1, 2009)

now we're talking!!!!

The Bacon Hamburger Fatty Melt, a Bacon Burger with Two Bacon-Stuffed Grilled Cheese Sandwiches as Bun


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 1, 2009)

here's some more taste treats:

and for VT

The bacon cinnamon roll looks pretty good. I might actually try it.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2009)

Shrimp wrapped in bacon ....

Okay anything wrapped in bacon!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 2, 2009)

TouchDown said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE that!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> and for VT
> 
> 
> The bacon cinnamon roll looks pretty good. I might actually try it.


Nothing like a big, salty piece of meat stuffed in your cinnamon ring...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 2, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Nothing like a big, salty piece of meat stuffed in your cinnamon ring...



Yowzers :blink:

Wish I'd thought of that one.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 3, 2009)

Damn..just missed it.

http://internationalbaconday.blogspot.com/


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2009)

What are you talking about, it's this Saturday!

the Saturday before Labor Day


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

We must observe this holiday!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 3, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> What are you talking about, it's this Saturday!
> the Saturday before Labor Day


You're right! I mis-read it!

WooHoo! gonna buy some Smithfield Bacon this afternoon!


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

I think its too late for me to get mohogany smoked meats bacon on order (at least to get it in time... that is a shame!)


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 3, 2009)

^^ whoa VT. that is "smokin'"!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 3, 2009)

I just hope I can get seconds!


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> I think its too late for me to get mohogany smoked meats bacon on order (at least to get it in time... that is a shame!)


I broke down and ordered it next day air... I am weak!

I also ordered about 2.5 lbs of jerky and hot sticks... I am disgusting.

mmmm..... deliciously disgusting...

Edit: my wife just yelled at me for paying for expedited shipping


----------



## Sschell (Sep 3, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I just hope I can get seconds!


seconds as in a repeat, or seconds as a unit of time? :dunno:


----------



## MGX (Sep 3, 2009)

Do I love bacon?

Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## klk (Sep 3, 2009)

Someone told me they saw bacon flavored vodka at a liquor store in Canada. What kind of drinks would you make with that?

Discuss.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 3, 2009)

nothing like a little pie and soda for dessert!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 4, 2009)

klk said:


> Someone told me they saw bacon flavored vodka at a liquor store in Canada. What kind of drinks would you make with that? Discuss.


I took a roadtrip across Canada one time, and one of those midwestern provinces sold alcoholic soda in all sorts of wacky flavors, like grapefruit and stuff. They were actually pretty good. Didn't see the vodka though. Do they like soak the potatoes in lard before they ferment them?


----------



## Sschell (Sep 4, 2009)

klk said:


> Someone told me they saw bacon flavored vodka at a liquor store in Canada. What kind of drinks would you make with that? Discuss.


I'm going to guess that would make a bad ass bloody mary!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 8, 2009)

I celebrated international bacon day by consuming an Arby's BLT.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 8, 2009)

I busted out some of my private reserve from the smokehouse I used to live by in VT. Had a bacon, egg, and cheese sandwich for breakfast.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 6, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2009)

:hung-037:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2009)

not crispy enough for my tastes


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 6, 2009)

and not sloppy enough for mine


----------



## Dleg (Oct 6, 2009)

I think my heart stopped at least five times while looking at these pictures.


----------

